# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  حل سوالات کارشناسی ارشد IT و رفع اشکال

## kiani_behzad

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم.
در این تایپیک قصد داریم به سوالات و اشکالات مربوط به کارشناسی ارشد IT پاسخ دهیم.
*توجه نمایید که این تاپیک صرفا برای حل سوالات 4 گزینه ای دروس مورد سوال در کارشناسی ارشد IT هست:*
1- ساختمان گسسته
2- ساختمان داده
3- طراحی الگوریتم
4- شبکه
5- مهندسی نرم افزار
6- دیتابیس
7- هوش
8- سیستم عامل
9- معماری
10- زبان
11- مدیریت
از تمامی دوستان کنکوری و افراد علاقه مند دعوت به همکاری مینماییم برای حل سولات و مفاهیم مبهم و بحث در مورد آنها.
قوانین:
1- لطفا فقط و فقط سوالات دروس فوق مطرح شود.
2- از دادن پست های بیهوده و شلوغ کردن تایپیک بپرهیزید.
3- مواردی نظیر منابع و سولاتی در رابطه با ضرایب دروس و .... در این تایپیک جایی ندارند این گونه سوالات تایپیک مربوط به خود را دارند.
به امید پیروزی همه در زندگی.

----------


## kiani_behzad

برای ارزیابی عبارت پسوندی ( لهستانی) زیر با الگوریتمی که از یک پشته استفاده میکند چند بار عملیات pushرخ میدهد؟
4,2,6,/,*,7,8,+,-1)8 2)5 3)4 4)9  
 دوستان به نظر شما کدام گزینه صحیح است؟

----------


## bijibuji

مرتبه اجرایی تابع زیر چیست؟
int T(int n)
{
    if n<=1 return 1;
    else return T(n/2)+T(n/2);
}با ذکر دلیل پاسخ بدید.
ممنون

(جایزه افرادی که درست جواب بدن، 3 بار  در پست های گذشته یا آتی شونه.)

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> برای ارزیابی عبارت پسوندی ( لهستانی) زیر با الگوریتمی که از یک پشته استفاده میکند چند بار عملیات pushرخ میدهد؟
> 4,2,6,/,*,7,8,+,-1)8 2)5 3)4 4)9  
>  دوستان به نظر شما کدام گزینه صحیح است؟


سلام
گزينه صحيح 4 يعني 9 تا push  انجام ميشه :
خيلي راحته كافيه تمام عملوندها را تا رسيدن به اولين عملگر در پشته بذاري و بعد با رسيدن به عملگر مربوطه با 3 عمل pop عملوند هاش را بخوني و با يك push  نتيجه را بنويسي در پشته شما در واقع به اندازه تمام عملگرها و عملوندها در اينجا push  داري !

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
سوال من در رابطه با استنتاج در رياضي گسسته است :
معتبر يا نا معتبر بودن عبارت زير را با ذكر دقيق جزييات مشخص كنيد :

P<------>q
q------>r
r  V   ~s
~s---->q
---------
   s

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام
> گزينه صحيح 4 يعني 9 تا push انجام ميشه :
> خيلي راحته كافيه تمام عملوندها را تا رسيدن به اولين عملگر در پشته بذاري و بعد با رسيدن به عملگر مربوطه با 3 عمل pop عملوند هاش را بخوني و با يك push نتيجه را بنويسي در پشته شما در واقع به اندازه تمام عملگرها و عملوندها در اينجا push داري !


بله منم فکر میکنم 9 بشه اما تو کتاب مقسمی گفته 8 میشه! در واقع آخرین پوش رو در نظر نگرفته که فکر میکنم اشتباه کرده و جواب همون 9 که شما میگی میشه.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> مرتبه اجرایی تابع زیر چیست؟
> 
> int T(int n)
> 
>  
> { 
>  if n<=1 return 1;
> 
>  else return T(n/2)+T(n/2);
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز.
جوابش میشه از مرتبه n.
توجه کنید که در توابع بازگشتی مرتبه اجرایی میشه تعداد فراخوانی های بازگشتی یا به عبارتی تعداد گره ها در درخت بازگشتی.
پس یک تابع بازگشتی جدید من تعریف میکنم که در واقع تعداد فراخوانی های بازگشتی تابع بالا را میدهد.t(n)=2t(n/2)+1که تابع فوق طبق قضیه اصلی از مرتبه n هست. قضیه اصلی در تمام کتابهای طراحی الگوریتم ها هست اگه اونم میخواتیی بگو بگم.
اما یک نکته فوق العاده ظریف:
اگه سوالت این بود:
{ 
if n<=1 return 1; 

else return 2T(n/2);
}
 این دوتا درسته که یک خروجی دارن اما از زمین تا آسمون با هم فرق دارن!

 این میشه از مرتبه لگاریتم. اگه توضیح بیشتری میخوایی بگو تا بگم.

موفق باشی

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام
> سوال من در رابطه با استنتاج در رياضي گسسته است :
> معتبر يا نا معتبر بودن عبارت زير را با ذكر دقيق جزييات مشخص كنيد :
> 
> P<------>q
> q------>r
> r V ~s
> ~s---->q
> ---------
> s


جواب با ذکر کامل جزئیات:

1-(pV~q)^(qv^p)
2-qv~r
3-rv~s
4-svqهر کدو م از اینا که نوشتم عبارت معادل شماست حالا توجه کن که خود اولی به 2 تا تجزیه میشه پس:(pv~q)
(qv~p)حالا اگه نقیض حکم رو اضافه کنی به قواعد بالا به هیچ تناقضی نمیرسی پس استدلال معتبر نیست.

----------


## kiani_behzad

سلام دوستان ارشدی.
بارها تاکید شده که کنکور داره مفهومی میشه و دیگه نکات تستی و فرمول هایی که معمولا در جزوات موسسات آموزشی مثل نقل و نبات ریخته کمتر در کنکور میتونن جواب تست ها رو به دست بیارن.(قابل توجه موسسات کنکوری که معمولا فقط تو جروه هاشون نکته است نه درس!)
نمونه اش تست تقریبا سخت زیر هست که آخرین سوال کارشناسی ارشد IT در درس ساختمان داده ها بود( کنکور امسال یعنی 88). دیدم تست جالبی هست و در ضمن تا حالا مثل اونو ندیده بودم و با هیچ فرمول یا نکته تستی هم حل نمیشه. اینجا میذارم شاید یکی مثل من خوشش بیاد حلش کنه اگه کسی حل کرد جواباشو تو همین تایپک بگه ببینم از چه روشی حل کرده( البته من حلش کردم و گزینه صحیح رو میدونم)

سوال: تعداد minheap هایی که میتوان با 7 کلید متمایز 1 تا 7 ساخت چند تا است؟
1)160
2)80
3)40
4)20

----------


## mehdi_turbo

عزيزم حلش كن تا ما هم متوجه نكته اش بشيم !

----------


## icegirl_f2r

یه سوال از پایگاه داده:
{<l>|эb,a(l,b,a>э loan 8a>1000}a,b چی اند؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

> یه سوال از پایگاه داده:
> {<l>|эb,a(l,b,a>э loan 8a>1000}a,b چی اند؟


 فکر میکنم ستون های جدول اند!

----------


## kiani_behzad

> عزيزم حلش كن تا ما هم متوجه نكته اش بشيم !


 جوابش میشه گزینه 2 یعنی 80.
باید ابتدا 1 رو به عنوان ریشه در نظر بگیری( در مین هیپ کوچکترین عدد ریشه است) بعد 2 و 3 رو به عنوان فرزند چپ و راست ریشه بذار اما 2 حالت میشه که یه بار 2 جپ و 3 راست باشه یه بارم بر عکس. هر کدوم از این حالتا خودشون با توجه به بقیه گره ها 24 حالت دارن پس میشه 48 حالت.
بقیه حالاتم باید همینجوری بشماری.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> هر کدوم از این حالتا خودشون با توجه به بقیه گره ها 24 حالت دارن پس میشه 48 حالت.


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین 24 چطور بدست اومد؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین 24 چطور بدست اومد؟


ببین 1 که میشه ریشه 2 و 3 هم میشن به ترتیب فرزند چپ و راست ریشه.
حالا 4 تا گره میمونن که باید بشن فرزندان 2 و 3. یعنی گره های 4 و 5 و6 و7 باید بشن فرزندان 2 و3 . خوب این 4 تا گره به 4 فاکتوریل حالت میتونن بشن فرزندان 2و3. یعنی 24 حالت.
حالا یه بارم جای 2 و3 رو عوض کن یعنی 2 بشه راست و 3 بشه فرزند چپ. بازم مثل قبل میشه 24 حالت. خوب تا اینجا شد 48. اما جواب تست میشه 80.
بقیه حالاتم اگه یه کم فکر کنین در میارین.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

کسی هست قواعد Σ  را بدونه؟

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
یه سوال دیگه:
for i=1 to m
for j=1 to m-1
t=t+1    *تعداد دفعات اجرا * چند است با استفاده از Σ  ؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> کسی هست قواعد Σ  را بدونه؟
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> یه سوال دیگه:
> for i=1 to m
> for j=1 to m-1
> t=t+1    *تعداد دفعات اجرا * چند است با استفاده از Σ  ؟


1- در گوگل بنويس "قواعد سيگما"

2-

----------


## icegirl_f2r

آقای مهدی توربو دستت درد نکنه. 
اما هنوز نتونستم قواعد سیگما را پیدا کنم. :ناراحت: 
می تونم تو یاهو سرچ کنم ؟ آخه تو گوگل چیزی پیدا نکردم ؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 

==================================================  =
*کسسسسسسسسسی  نیست  قواعد سیگما را داشته باشه ؟*  :گریه:

----------


## kiani_behzad

> کسی هست قواعد Σ را بدونه؟
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> یه سوال دیگه:
> for i=1 to m
> for j=1 to m-1
> t=t+1 *تعداد دفعات اجرا * چند است با استفاده از Σ ؟


این سوال شما بسیار ساده است اما مطلب جالبی در مورد سیگما مطرح فرمودین.
در واقع خیلی از این مدل سوالات رو اگه بخوایین دقیقا بدونین چند بار یه دستور اجرا میشه باید حتما قواعد سیگما رو یاد داشته باشین( البته این سوال بدون سیگما خیلی راحت تر و ذهنی هم معلومه چند میشه!)
اما براتون با سیگما حل کردم:فایل ضمیمه رو ببین.

----------


## kiani_behzad

آخرین فرمولی که داخل عکس ضمیمه پست قبل گداشته بودم یعنی سیگما i به توان 3 قسمت جوابش توان 2 هست که به اشتباه قسمت جوابش رو توان 3 گذاشتم.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

یعنی قواعد سیگما همین چندتاست ؟؟؟!!!
یعنی شما میگید با همین چندتا قواعد میتونیم هر فرمولی که سیگما داره حل کنیم؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

> یعنی قواعد سیگما همین چندتاست ؟؟؟!!!
> یعنی شما میگید با همین چندتا قواعد میتونیم هر فرمولی که سیگما داره حل کنیم؟


 نه دوست عزیز قواعد سیگما فقط اینا نیست اما اینا بیشتر برای تحلیل الگوریتم ها کاربرد دارن و تقریبا بیشتر حلقه ها با همینا تحلیل میشن.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

سیستم عامل: 
در یک سیستم حافظه قطعه بندی ساده جدول قطعه به شرح زیر است: در این سیستم چه تعداد از آدرس های منطقی زیر، فاقد آدرس فیزیکی هستند؟ 

segment    length      base     


 500         100               0         


1000       2500              1         


600             200          2      


1200     4000          3   


1. 0,300
2. 2,800
3. 1,600
4. 3,1100
5. 1,1111 
گزینه ها:
1) 4          2)3           3)2             4)1 
لطفاً راه حل تشریحی را هم ذکر کنید.
ممنونم.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

سیستم عامل:

در یک سیستم صفحه بندی جدول صفحات در حافظه اولیه قرار دارد. زمان دسترسی به حافظه اولیه 50 نانو ثانیه و زمان دسترسی به TLB برابر 16 می باشد. اگر در ابتدا درایه های TLB خالی باشد و پروسس در حال اجرای دستورات دسترسی به داده به ترتیب درخواست شماره صفحات آدرس مجازی 2 و 1 و 3 و 1 و 2 را نماید، درصد افزایش کارایی در هنگام استفاده از TLB کدام است؟ 
1) 7/6 2) 10/9 3)8/5 4) 5/3 
لطفاً راه حل تشریحی را هم ذکر کنید.
ممنونم.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

کسی نیست جواب ما را بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

هوش مصنوعی:

روش هرس آلفا-بتا چطوریه؟
آیا روش هرس آلفا-بتا در درخت جستجوی minmax فرق میکنه؟

*لطفاً راهنمایی کنننننننننننیییییییییید.* 
مچکرم

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سیستم عامل:
> 
> در یک سیستم صفحه بندی جدول صفحات در حافظه اولیه قرار دارد. زمان دسترسی به حافظه اولیه 50 نانو ثانیه و زمان دسترسی به TLB برابر 16 می باشد. اگر در ابتدا درایه های TLB خالی باشد و پروسس در حال اجرای دستورات دسترسی به داده به ترتیب درخواست شماره صفحات آدرس مجازی 2 و 1 و 3 و 1 و 2 را نماید، درصد افزایش کارایی در هنگام استفاده از TLB کدام است؟ 
> 1) 7/6 2) 10/9 3)8/5 4) 5/3 
> لطفاً راه حل تشریحی را هم ذکر کنید.
> 
> ممنونم.


 سلام.
من حلش کردم اما هیچ کدام از گزینه های شما صحیح نیست.
فکر کنم تست رو اشتباه نوشتی لطفا اصلاح نمایید.
موفق باشید

----------


## icegirl_f2r

ببخشید مثل اینکه صورت مسئله را اشتباه نوشته بودم:




> زمان دسترسی به TLB برابر 16 می باشد...


این خط به این صورت است:




> زمان دسترسی به TLB برابر10nsو تعداد درایه های TLB برابر 16 می باشد...


ضمناً گزینه ها ی جواب را هم چک کردم همه چیز درسته، حالا جواب چی میشه؟

----------


## poune_n

اینکه جایی باشه تا سئال ها مطرح بشه و جواب بدیم خیلی خوبه اما من فکر می کنم برای هر درس یه تاپیک جدا باشه بهتره .البته این نظر منه.ولی بازم ممنون.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> هوش مصنوعی:
> 
> روش هرس آلفا-بتا چطوریه؟
> آیا روش هرس آلفا-بتا در درخت جستجوی minmax فرق میکنه؟
> 
> *لطفاً راهنمایی کنننننننننننیییییییییید.* 
> مچکرم


هرس افا -بتا براي عدم انشعاب و بسط نودها و مسيرهاي بدرد نخور در minimax  به وجود امد.
روش كار:تو همه كتاب ها هست!

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> هرس افا -بتا براي عدم انشعاب و بسط نودها و مسيرهاي بدرد نخور در minimax به وجود امد.
> روش كار:تو همه كتاب ها هست!


من خودم از روی کتاب خوندم که میگم.
میخوام یکی به طور خلاصه نحوه ی کار را واسم بگه. :متفکر:

----------


## bahar009

سلام دوستان
کسی میدونه برگ برگ سازی حافظه که جزوه سوالات *معماری* پارسال بود کجای کتاب مانو اومده؟
ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام!
منظور از یالهای پشتی در پیمایش عمق اول یک گراف چیست؟ مثلا می گن تعداد یالهای پشتی در پیمایش گراف زیر به روش عمق اول چند است؟
ممنون

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام!
کسی می تونه راجع به سیگنال و پالس که در شبکه مطرح هستند توضیح بده که اینا دقیقا چی هستند؟
ممنون

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> سلام!
> کسی می تونه راجع به سیگنال و پالس که در شبکه مطرح هستند توضیح بده که اینا دقیقا چی هستند؟
> ممنون


نمي دونم منظور شما دقيقا چيه؟
من سوالي در شبكه كامپيوتري مربوط به IT  نديدم با اين بحث !
شايد منظور شما انواع مدولاسيون ها باشه كه در لايه فيزيكي مطرحه !؟
اگه ميشه سوالتون را اينجا مطرح كنيد (دقيق) ممنون

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> سلام!
> منظور از یالهای پشتی در پیمایش عمق اول یک گراف چیست؟ مثلا می گن تعداد یالهای پشتی در پیمایش گراف زیر به روش عمق اول چند است؟
> ممنون


شايد منظور تعداد يال طي شده تا هدف است !

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> سلام دوستان
> کسی میدونه برگ برگ سازی حافظه که جزوه سوالات *معماری* پارسال بود کجای کتاب مانو اومده؟
> ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه


بحث برگ برگ كردن حافظه يا برگي كردن حافظه يا interteaving در سطح هاي مختلف در كتاب مانو در فصل پردازش لوله اي و برداري در صفحه 323 به طور مشروح بيان شده البته نميدونم همين صفحه كتاب شمام هست يا نه!؟

----------


## shafagh_82

> نمي دونم منظور شما دقيقا چيه؟
> من سوالي در شبكه كامپيوتري مربوط به IT نديدم با اين بحث !
> شايد منظور شما انواع مدولاسيون ها باشه كه در لايه فيزيكي مطرحه !؟
> اگه ميشه سوالتون را اينجا مطرح كنيد (دقيق) ممنون


 سلام! من در درک این مفاهیم کمی مشکل دارم می خوام بدونم اینا دقیقا چی هستند! تا بعد برسم به مباحث مدولاسیون و اونا رو بخونم!

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> سلام! من در درک این مفاهیم کمی مشکل دارم می خوام بدونم اینا دقیقا چی هستند! تا بعد برسم به مباحث مدولاسیون و اونا رو بخونم!


سلام
مباحثي كه در لايه فيزيكي 7 لايه OSI  مطرح ميشه خيلي شبيه به درس انتقال داده هاست كه در گرايش معماري كامپيوتر موجود است البته 1 قسمت خيلي كمش 

اگه مختصر بخام بگم جريان چيه:در اين جا بحث تبديل داده هاي ديجيتال به انالوگ و بلعكس  مطرحه ، چندين روش براي تبديل داده ديجيتال به انالوگ باز مطرحه از قبيل ASK,FSK,PSK,QAM
كه هر كدوم بر مبناي يه مولفه خاص از سيگنال عمل ميكنه(‌مثل فاز،دامنه يا فركانس)

بحث كامل تر را مي توني به كتابهاي انتقال داده يا شبكه هاي كامپيوتري(لايه فيزيكي مدل OSI) مراجعه كني

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام!
مرتبه الگوریتم های پیدا کردن زیر رشته مشترک دو رشته و الگوریتم بلمن فورد چنده؟؟
ممنون

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> سلام!
> مرتبه الگوریتم های پیدا کردن زیر رشته مشترک دو رشته و الگوریتم بلمن فورد چنده؟؟
> ممنون


سلام
الگوريتم تطبيق الگو : پيدا كردن زير رشته Mحرفي در رشته N‌حرفي در بهترين حالت از مرتبه (O(Nدر بدترين حالت از مرتبه (O(MN

بلمن فورد هم از مرتبه (O(V^3و هم از مرتبه (O(V^4 مي تونه باشه بسته به الگوريتمي داره كه استفاده مي كني ؛ منظورم روشي است كه براي عمل RElax‌ انجام ميدي

----------


## maktitil

سلام
سوال:
طراحی الگوریتم مقسمی فصل 2 ، سوال 29 رو کسی فهمیده برام توضیح بده؟با توجه به( T(n بالای مثالی که در جواب گفته نباید گزینه 4 باشه؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

منم همین را مشکل دارم.
راه حل من اینه: 
(2T(n/3)+ө(n -->طبق قضیه --> a<b^k ,a=2,b=3,k=2 
-->  2< 9
و گزینه 3درست است.فک کنم اینطور درست باشه.

اگه کسی راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم.

----------


## maktitil

راه حل من با شما فرق داره
فرض می کنیم k صورت مسئله m باشه تا با k  فرمول اشتباه نشه.
با توجه به زیگما از 1 تا m برای( T(n/ai ، ضریب آن m شده , توان(ө(n که همان k است =1 شده و b=ai
پس با توجه به قضیه زیگما ai باید از k کوچکتر باشد ، که گزینه 3 درست است

سوال 8 فصل 3 طراحی الگوریتم مقسمی از کجا فهمید که جواب درست 2 میشه،راه حل تشریحی ننوشته.

سوال 32 طراحی هم به نظر من همه گزینه ها جز 2 درستند.با توجه به راه حل من:

اگر     n=50 <= 64  و   32<= n=50   باشه:
حداقل : 5=k-1   = حدپایین log 50
  و  
حداکثر :    k=6   
1  + حدپایین ( log 50)

----------


## maktitil

کسی آنالیز عددی پوران رو خونده؟
فکر میکنم بعضی عنوان ها برای رشته کامپیوتر نباشه.
به نظر شما فصل 4: از روش مولر تا آخر فصل   ،    فصل 5: عملگر مرکزی ، میانگین    ،   فصل 6: درونیابی اسپلاین مکعبی ، هرمیت          برای رشته مهندسی کامپوتر؟ من که اینا رو تا حالا ندیده بودم.با توجه به اینکه اول کتاب نوشته برای مجموغه ریاضی و مهندسی کامپیوتر و علوم کامپیوتر

----------


## maktitil

یعنی هیچ کس نیست به سوال من جواب بده؟من بازم سوال داشتم اما حتی به این سوال هم کسی جواب نمیده

کسی آنالیز عددی پوران رو خونده؟
فکر میکنم بعضی عنوان ها برای رشته کامپیوتر نباشه.
به نظر شما فصل 4: از روش مولر تا آخر فصل ، فصل 5: عملگر مرکزی ، میانگین ، فصل 6: درونیابی اسپلاین مکعبی ، هرمیت برای رشته مهندسی کامپوتر؟ من که اینا رو تا حالا ندیده بودم.با توجه به اینکه اول کتاب نوشته برای مجموغه ریاضی و مهندسی کامپیوتر و علوم کامپیوتر

----------


## maktitil

ببخشید این قسمت رو اشتباه نوشتم تصحیح میکنم.

راه حل من با شما فرق داره
فرض می کنیم k صورت مسئله m باشه تا با k فرمول اشتباه نشه.
با توجه به زیگما از 1 تا m برای( T(n/ai ، ضریب آن m شده , توان(ө(n که همان k است =1 شده و b=ai
پس با توجه به قضیه زیگما ai باید از k کوچکتر باشد ، که گزینه 3 درست است 



تصحیح شد:

پس با توجه به قضیه زیگما ai باید از k بزرگتر باشد ، که گزینه 4 درست است

----------


## maktitil

سوال:
ساختمان داده های مقسمی فصل 5 سوال 2، چرا stack با( print(A شروع به پر شدن می کنه؟ نباید(( what(link(a اول در پشته نوشته بشه؟ که همون ( what(Lb میشه.
با جواب موافقم گزینه 1 درسته ولی این سوال منه که چرا اینجوری شروع به پر کردن stack کرده؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

میگم بهتر نبود سوال را مطرح میکردین تا اینکه بخواین آدرس سوال را بدین؟
 آخه همه که کتاب مقسمی ندارند ممکنه کسی جواب را بلد باشه اما چون کتاب مقسمی نداره نتونه کمکتون کنه.

----------


## maktitil

حرفتون درسته اینم سوال:
خروجی رویه برگشتی WHAT برای لیست پیوندی یکطرفه زیر چیست؟ 
سوال:
چرا stack با( print(A شروع به پر شدن می کنه؟ نباید(( what(link(a اول در پشته نوشته بشه؟ که همون ( what(Lb میشه.
با جواب موافقم گزینه 1 درسته ولی این سوال منه که چرا اینجوری شروع به پر کردن stack کرده؟ 


اینم جواب 

حالا نظرتون چیه با توجه به سوال من که بالا نوشتم

----------


## maktitil

مشکل این سوالم رفع شد و با کمک یکی از دوستان متوجه شدم ، اگه کس دیگه ای هم مثل من این مسئله رو متوجه نشد براش جواب رو بنویسم.
سوال:
خروجی رویه برگشتی WHAT برای لیست پیوندی یکطرفه زیر چیست؟
مشکل من:
ساختمان داده های مقسمی فصل 5 سوال 2، چرا stack با( print(A شروع به پر شدن می کنه؟ نباید(( what(link(a اول در پشته نوشته بشه؟ که همون ( what(Lb میشه.
با جواب موافقم گزینه 1 درسته ولی این سوال منه که چرا اینجوری شروع به پر کردن stack کرده؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

*سوال از هوش:*


تمام رشته هایی که شامل تعداد زوج صفر باشند: *(0*01+1)
آیا این جمله درست است؟؟؟؟
به نظر من درست نیست چون ممکن است 1 بین صفرها تکرار شود و ما تعداد زوج صفر نداشته باشیم.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

و یه سوال دیگه:

چطور میشه تشخیص داد زبانی منظم است؟ مثلاً L={a^ib^jc^k|i+j>=3,k>=2}


مچکرم

----------


## maktitil

> *سوال از هوش:*
> 
> 
> تمام رشته هایی که شامل تعداد زوج صفر باشند: *(0*01+1)
> آیا این جمله درست است؟؟؟؟
> به نظر من درست نیست چون ممکن است 1 بین صفرها تکرار شود و ما تعداد زوج صفر نداشته باشیم.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> و یه سوال دیگه:
> ...


سلام
در مورد سوال اول منم فکر کنم درست نباشه اما دلیلش اینی نیست که شما میگید چون در اون صورت باز تعداد 0 ،2تاست و زوج شده و چون پرانتز * داره تعداد زوج صفر تولید میشه.
اما من به این دلیل میگم درست نیست که بعد0*01 عدد 1 وجود نداره و رشته ای تولید نمیشه که به 1 ختم بشه، پس تمام رشته ها نیست.ولی شامل رشته هایی است که دارای تعداد زوجی از 0 است.
این تمام رشته هایی که دارای زوج صفرند رو تولید میکنه 
*(*01*01)*1

در مورد سوال دوم،من چند تا کتاب رو نگاه کردم و دیدم این زبان منظم نیست.

اما برا تشخیص زبان های منظم چند راه وجود داره که من چندتاشو میگم:
1- نباید وابستگی تابعی بین اعضای آن وجود داشته باشه.مثلا نباید بین a,b وابستگی باشه
مثل a^n b^n زبان منظم نیست زیرا وابستگی تابعی بین a,b وجود داره.یا مثل( a^n b^(2n+3 منظم نیست.

2- زبان دارای محدودیت باشه.مثل{ a^i c b^i | i<=n } باشه

3-متمم زبان ، منظم باشه خود زبان منظم می شه.بنا به قضیه بسته بودن زبان منظم.
و.....

تشکر هم کردم چون باعث شدید دوباره این مباحث رو مرور کنم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## icegirl_f2r

مثل اینکه "تعداد زوج صفر متوالی" را اشتباهی "تعداد زوج صفر " نوشتم.
حالا اگه  "تعداد زوج صفر " مد نظر باشه حق با شماست. فکر میکنم راه حل شما درست تره.
در غیر اینصورت فکر نمی کنید اشتباه باشه؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

*یه سوال از ساختمان داده:*

اگر آرایه 14-19-23-11-4-22-15-10  نمایش یک درخت باینری باشد، و آنرا تبدیل به یک مین هیپ نماییم در آن صورت محتوای آرایه برابر چیست؟(سوال56 فصل 6 - کتاب ارشد)
لطفا توضیح یادتون نره که چطور درخت ها ساخته میشه.مچکرم.

----------


## maktitil

> *یه سوال از ساختمان داده:*
> 
> اگر آرایه 14-19-23-11-4-22-15-10 نمایش یک درخت باینری باشد، و آنرا تبدیل به یک مین هیپ نماییم در آن صورت محتوای آرایه برابر چیست؟(سوال56 فصل 6 - کتاب ارشد)
> لطفا توضیح یادتون نره که چطور درخت ها ساخته میشه.مچکرم.


آرایه از چپ به راسته یا از راست به چپ ؟این رو جواب بدید تا من در موردش فکر کنم.راستی کدوم کتاب فصل 6 سوال 56؟من مقسمی رو نگاه کردم نبود؟سوال ارشد ؟مال کدوم ساله؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

آرایه از چپ به راسته.
کتاب ارشد همون پوران پژوهشه دیگه.سوال ارشد علوم کامپیوتر 83
ممنونم.

----------


## maktitil

> آرایه از چپ به راسته.
> کتاب ارشد همون پوران پژوهشه دیگه.سوال ارشد علوم کامپیوتر 83
> ممنونم.


سلام
من کتاب پوران نداشتم و تو کتاب مقسمی سوال 8 فصل 7(درختهای ویژه)پیداش کردم.
حالا جوابش:
این آرایه رو به صورت درخت بنویسید از چپ به این ترتیب وارد نودهای درخت کنید.نود1=10و نود2=15 (فرزند چپ ریشه) نود3=22(فرزند راست ریشه)به همین ترتیب فرزندان نودها از چپ به راست پر میشند.وقتی درخت کاملا پر شد بررسی رو شروع میکنیم.در مین هیپ باید کوچکترین عدد در ریشه باشه و فرزندان گره باید از پدر بزرگتر باشند.درسته؟ پس باید عدد 4 رو به ریشه بیاریم و عدد 10 جای فرزند چپ 4 وعدد 15 جای فرزند چپ 10و به همین ترتیب فرزندان کوچکتر بالا رفته وجای خود رو با پدرش که عددی بزرگتر باشه عوض می کنند تا اینکه به درختی برسیم که پدر کوچکتر از فرزندان باشه.
اینم آرایه نهایی : 15و22و23و11و14و19و10و4
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید و زیاد پیچیده نگفته باشم. :چشمک:

----------


## icegirl_f2r

سیستم عامل:
-----------------
1- یک سیستم کامپیوتری دارای شش عدد tape derive  است که n  پردازنده برای دستیابی به آنها رقابت می کنند هر پردازنده به 2 درایو نیاز دارد. این سیستم به ازای حداکثر چه ارزش هایی از n فاقد بن بست است؟(سراسری 76)
----------------
2- برای تشخیص وجود بن بست در سیستمی که فرایندها ، تعداد منابع ، درخواست های فرایندها و منابع تخصیص داده شده،  مشخص شده است و بعد فرایندی تقاضایی از منبعی بکنه در اینصورت کدام جدول ها در الگوریتم بانکداران تغییر میکنه؟ و این مسئله از طریق کشیدن گراف حل میشه؟

------------
مچکرم

----------


## icegirl_f2r

نظریه:
--------
چطور  تشخیص بدیم یک زبانی مستقل از متن هست یا خیر؟؟

----------


## maktitil

> نظریه:
> --------
> چطور تشخیص بدیم یک زبانی مستقل از متن هست یا خیر؟؟


وقتی زبان رو بتونیم با 1 پشته تشخیص بدیم زبان مستقل از متنه

----------


## icegirl_f2r

خب بیشتر وقتا نمیتونم تشخیص بدم باید از چه راهی برم؟


درمورد سوال سیستم عامل جوابی ندارید؟




> - یک سیستم کامپیوتری دارای شش عدد tape derive است که n پردازنده برای دستیابی به آنها رقابت می کنند هر پردازنده به 2 درایو نیاز دارد. این سیستم به ازای حداکثر چه ارزش هایی از n فاقد بن بست است؟(سراسری 76)
> ----------------
> 2- برای تشخیص وجود بن بست در سیستمی که فرایندها ، تعداد منابع ، درخواست های فرایندها و منابع تخصیص داده شده، مشخص شده است و بعد فرایندی تقاضایی از منبعی بکنه در اینصورت کدام جدول ها در الگوریتم بانکداران تغییر میکنه؟ و این مسئله از طریق کشیدن گراف حل میشه؟

----------


## babak62

با توجه به قضیه مستر=====>  (n)@

----------


## icegirl_f2r

متوجه نشدم جواب کدوم سوال را دادین اگه میشه جوابتون را هم کامل بگین.

و اما اگه در مورد هرس آلفا- بتا راه حل کلی را میدونید به منم بگین  . سوال کامل آلفا-بتا در یکی دو صفحه قبل به طور کامل شرح دادم ولی کسی جواب نداده. اگه شما کمکم کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## maktitil

سلام
1 سوال از ساختمان داده کتاب مقسمی فصل 8
سوال 43-چرا گزینه 4 درست نیست؟مگه تو پیمایش سطحی و مرتب سازی توپولوژی از صف استفاده نشده؟
ممنون

----------


## icegirl_f2r

من فکر میکنم تو مرتب سازی توپولوژی چون برگشت به عقب مجاز است (استفاده از تابع خود بازگشتی)پس از پشته برای این کار استفاده میشه.اما تو پیمایش سطحی از صف اولویت استفاده میشه.

----------


## maktitil

ولی تو کتاب ساختمان داده مقسمی نوشته که مرتب سازی توپولوژیکی از صف استفاده میکنه.صفحه 356 فصل 8 داخل الگوریتمی که پایینش نوشته از صف استفاده کرده.
الان چی؟جواب کدومه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## icegirl_f2r

ببینید چون میتونیم minimum spanning tree را با heap پیاده سازی کنیم در واقع مثل اینه که با صف اولویت پیاده سازی شده.
shortest path  همون دایجسترا هستش و دایجسترا هم میتونه با heap پیاده سازی بشه.
اما به نظر من کلا الگوریتم هایی که حریصانه هستن از صف استفاده میکنند چون بر خلاف تقسیم و غلبه و برنامه نویسی پویا نیازی به تقسیم شدن ندارن.

اصلا جواب کدوم هست تا روی اون بحث کنیم؟

----------


## maktitil

ساختمان داده کتاب مقسمی فصل 8
سوال 43-چرا گزینه 4 درست نیست؟مگه تو پیمایش سطحی و مرتب سازی توپولوژی از صف استفاده نشده؟

جواب سوال گزینه 2 هست.
ممنون .جوابتون درسته میشه گزینه 2.یادم رفته بود جواب رو بنویسم.ببخشید :خجالت:

----------


## maktitil

سلام
بچه ها کسی جواب تشریحی سوالای آمارو احتمال سال 86 تا 88 رو داره؟
اگه دارید ممنون میشم بذارید ماهم استفاده کنیم.
موفق باشید

----------


## un-student

سلام دوستان

کسی میتونه لینیکی به من معرفی کنه که سئوالات آزمون ارشد رو از اونجا دانلود کنم؟

ممنون میشم

----------


## taha2005

سلام
اینم یه سایت هم واسه سوالها هم جوابها
http://konkorearshad.blogfa.com/post-89.aspx

----------


## somayeh _masaeli

> مرتبه اجرایی تابع زیر چیست؟
> int T(int n)
> {
>     if n<=1 return 1;
>     else return T(n/2)+T(n/2);
> }با ذکر دلیل پاسخ بدید.
> ممنون
> 
> (جایزه افرادی که درست جواب بدن، 3 بار  در پست های گذشته یا آتی شونه.)


طبق قضیه master
log n

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> طبق قضیه master
> log n


من فکر میکنم چون 2 بار تابع فراخوانی شده پس داریم
==>
T(n)=2T(n/2)+Cو طبق قضیه مستر داریم 

a=2 , b^k=2^0=1 
===>
a > b^k
===>
(T(n)=O(n ^log2)=O(n

البته لگاریتم 2 در مبنای 2 میباشد.

----------


## AHMADABDALI

گزینه ها رو بگو؟

----------


## saman_itc

دوستان کسی سوال زبان تخصصی ارشد 88 آزاد رو داره و جوابش .خیلی فوری
اگه دوستان کمک هم میتونن بکنن ممنون میشم

----------


## hosssein_azar

گزینه 1 درسته.یعنی 8 تا
برای عملگر اخر push انجام نمیشه

----------


## maktitil

سلام به همگی
سال نو مبارک
امیدوارم سال خوبی داشته باشیم و ارشد قبولشیم  :لبخند:

----------


## behrooz123

> مرتبه اجرایی تابع زیر چیست؟
> int T(int n)
> {
>     if n<=1 return 1;
>     else return T(n/2)+T(n/2);
> }با ذکر دلیل پاسخ بدید.
> ممنون
> 
> (جایزه افرادی که درست جواب بدن، 3 بار  در پست های گذشته یا آتی شونه.)


جواب
مرتبه N

----------


## m_n20003

دانلود جزوات پارسه و فیلم های اموزشی دروس رشته کامپیوتر و IT
www.it90.ir

www.itkonkor.com

----------

